

Obama reverses Bush on auto emissions  - okeumeni
http://www.cnn.com/2009/POLITICS/01/26/obama.emissions/index.html

======
indiejade
This is a great example of a Federal government restoring power to the states.
The negative externalities from automobile emissions are a local problem with
. . . international implications.

